# Wheres the locking wheel nut kept?



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Help?? Where do i find my locking wheel nut?


----------



## Jeff5 (Jul 7, 2012)

Should be in the compartment under passengers feet.


----------



## isub (Mar 18, 2013)

The locking wheel nut should be holding the wheel on.

If you have an R35 and are looking for the locking wheel nut key have a look in the passenger footwell compartment.


----------



## Sam88101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. This forum is really good btw


----------

